# Vitre ipad



## daomen (14 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir savez vous si il y a une difference entre les vitres ipad mise a part la couleur .
Parce que j ai fait changer la vitre et je trouve que dans les angles c est pas parfait .
Si il y en a un qui a la gentillesse de me prendre une ou des photos de l angle de son ipad ca serait sympa.
Merci


----------



## Lauange (15 Novembre 2013)

pour quel ipad ?


----------



## daomen (20 Novembre 2013)

Zut j' avais pas vu la réponse.
Pour un ipad 4 blanc.

Une autre question est que sur fond blanc on voit un léger quadrillage, je ne m' en souviens pas mais il me semble que non .


----------



## r e m y (20 Novembre 2013)

As-tu fait changer l'écran par Apple?
Si tu notes des anomalies, retourne les voir et demande un nouvel échange!


----------

